# King Mackerel Time of Day?



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Sometimes I cannot go out early and wonder if anyone is catching kings in the middle of the day in the Pass and #3. #4, #1. #2


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've caught plenty of kings in the middle of the day by several different methods but usually the best way to catch kings mid day is to set up a drift and chum and then free line both dead and live baits in your chum slick. If you're trolling mid day it helps to get your baits deep, downaround the thermocline, witheither with a planer or downrigger.


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks tunapopper, that sounds right on!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

They bite just as well in the middle of the day, just find the bait pods and troll by them with live bait and hang on.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Ajerv

I king fish just aboutevery day of the summer runningtripsso I have it down pretty good. Obviously the best bite is from daylight to 9:00am. Thats when we get the best action. From 9:00 to about 1:00 the bite slows a bit but you can still put a few in the boat. Like tunapoppersaid use a trolling weight to get your bait down a little deeper in the middle of the day.It does not matter in the morning because they are in a frenzy. Stay out toward #1 and #2 mid day becuase the are a little deeper.Here are a few caught between 11 and noon on Wednesday.. Also, use live bait in the middle of the day verses dead bait. Sometimes the king will shy away from dead bait mid day. All I use in the morning is fresh dead cigs because it does not matter...


----------

